
Show HN: Replacement for Goo.gl Url Shortener - jamesgagan
https://plip.io/
======
jamesgagan
With google shutting down it's URL shortener at the end of March 2019, I built
a replacement that also has an API. I'm currently working on an import
function to add your google url's from a csv as well as some advanced stats.

